# SHENZHEN | China Merchants Bank Global HQ | 387m | 1271ft | 77 fl | U/C



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by Whoisshroud


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm eager to see this district fill in. It's like Shenzhen's Hudson Yards.


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

April 20 by keikwong


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

This looks like U/C, there's multiple pilling machines on the main tower plot.


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by 摩天圳


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

giraffes!


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Looks like it got a height increase, posted on Gaoloumi by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by *摩天圳








*


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

May 24 by keikwong


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hudson11 said:


> I'm eager to see this district fill in. It's like Shenzhen's Hudson Yards.


I would go farther, many cities in the word should have many hudson yards


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

*388m*, posted on Gaoloumi by *摩天圳

















*


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

招商银行全球总部大厦项目_深圳千典建筑结构设计事务所有限公司


招商银行全球总部大厦项目-深圳千典建筑结构设计事务所有限公司-本项目为超高层公共建筑，由办公、商业、酒店、文化设施等多种业态于一体。本项目总建筑面积30.9万㎡，建筑高度400m




www.classicaldesign.cn


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by *keikwong








*


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Ngl I prefer this design


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

I really liked the old design, but this new design is awesome too!


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

China Merchants Bank HQ is the new face of @ed500!


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

the backside with logo looks better than the front, but that may depend on cladding quality and how the surrounding buildings interact with it.


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by *摩天圳

















*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-07-04 by keikwong


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by *摩天圳








*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-07-22 by 瓦萨其

(left plot)


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by *keikwong








*


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

germanicboy said:


> I don't like it, it doesn't even seem a corporate headquarters. But I would like to see more pics of the new design. I hope another city will steal the old design because it's beautiful!


it happened, the original design is now being used for a supertall in Suzhou.









SUZHOU | Hengli Global Operations Headquarters | 369m |...


https://3g.163.com/dy/article_cambrian/G5PUENA50515ESFT.html https://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3289068&extra=page%3D1&page=1 source: see watermark, reposted on Gaoloumi by Cardigan




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## KAAAZ (Nov 17, 2011)

ed500 said:


> it happened, the original design is now being used for a supertall in Suzhou.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is really crazy!


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

The original design was too good to be wasted!


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

October 10 by 摩天圳


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

October 17 by keikwong


----------



## WiseSupernova (Nov 24, 2020)

So slow


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by *keikwong








*


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by xiajgr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^^^^^^
I like circle bay windows  













Bay Windows - Bay & Bow Styles | Evolution


Our bay windows have a slim sash to ensure a maximum amount of light whilst incorporating period features of traditional joinery. Click here to find out more




www.evolutionwindows.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-12-02 by keikwong


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Facade, posted on Gaoloumi by muhouren 




























by keikwong


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

ed500 said:


> Facade, posted on Gaoloumi by muhouren
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks to ed500, I've been able to update my 3d model of the China Merchants Bank Headquarters!


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

these round bay windows are gorgeous inside


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by 小渔村


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

高388米！深圳新地标——招商银行全球总部主塔楼有“底”了


预计于2024年实现竣工验收。




mp.weixin.qq.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-25 by 摩天圳


----------



## thestealthyartist (11 mo ago)

Gives a lot of Burj Khalifa/New York vibes


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

09/01/23 by fsdqy


----------

